

A PHPMyAdmin alternative with a user friendly interface [ That doesn't suck ] - umairj
http://umairj.com/340/a-phpmyadmin-alternative-with-a-user-friendly-interface/

======
umairj
I am sorry the site crashed last night, the link is good to view now

